# shark fishing again.



## greekfisherman (Jun 27, 2009)

Went to chicken bone last night with chase and chillerelleno. Big shout out to chille. Man really knows how to handle the sharks and does a good release. I had a couple bites lost one right at the bank and landed this nice black tip. Im headed back to the boat for a month and ill be back in august. I think we will really get on them then.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Very nice to meet other PFF members and even more so to fish with them.
Greekfisherman and his brother , Fouled Anchor and others on the same beach.
Nice camaraderie and everyone had fun, we even had pizza delivered on the beach from Papa's.


Ted and his brother Alex.

07/19
Angler: Alex Gentily
Blacktip (female)
Total length 63" Fork length 52"
Estimated weight 50#
Tagged and released


----------



## Fouled_Anchor (Jul 17, 2015)

I had a great time. Fantastic bunch of guys to say the least. Everyone was nice, laid back, willing to share whatever he had, always ready to help out and crew or give advice when asked for it. Let me know the next time y'all want to hit the beach again!


----------



## BELLY UP (Apr 17, 2014)

MONSTER of a Blacktip.. GREAT Catch:thumbup:


----------



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

ChileRelleno said:


> Very nice to meet other PFF members and even more so to fish with them.
> Greekfisherman and his brother , Fouled Anchor and others on the same beach.
> Nice camaraderie and everyone had fun, we even had pizza delivered on the beach from Papa's.
> 
> ...




Where do you get the tags from?


----------



## kerrpb (Jun 17, 2015)

*impressive haul*

I'd love to learn how to fish for sharks properly. I'm going to be in Pensacola Aug 1-8 with my buddy Chris. We've got gear, but not sure what to do beyond that. We'll buy beer and pizza if one of y'all would be willing to show us how you do it. 

Thanks,
Pat
913.945.0066


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great catch and much fun..!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Sdye said:


> Where do you get the tags from?


NOAA Fisheries Service Apex Predators Program
NMFS Cooperative tagging program
http://nefsc.noaa.gov/nefsc/Narragansett/sharks/tagging.html
Contact Pat Turner at, [email protected] 
She will get your info and send you tags & info packet.


----------



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

Cool! Thanks bud


----------

